# Guiley Suits



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Got one last Xmas and tried it out this past fall. 

Pros; 1) Great concealment. Deer look right at you and can't figure you out. 2) Stalk hunted to and from my stands. I didn't feel like I had to rush to my stand building up a sweat. 3) Opened up more hunting opportunities. I could hunt field edges from the ground sitting amongst the brush on a bucket.

Cons; 1) Strands of fiber get caught on EVERYTHING. I mean everything like velcro. Don't even think about getting near briars. Branches, tree steps, bark...you name it. You don't know how many snags there are around you until you put one of these things on. 2) Too long. Strands on pants touch the ground picking up every stick you walk over. I had to trim the fiber and tuck my pants in my boots.

Overall, I'm very happy with mine. Next year will be better because of the experience. Any other comments or uses shared would be appreciated.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

did you get one for hunting? Or is it like a mil-surplus one any pics?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd love to try one some time. The suit catching on everything would bug me since I hunt areas with briars pretty often.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

There is a pic of me in The Bucks and Does forum paintEd posted after my post pertaining to "new therory why there's less deer".

In the right setting it's awesome. Early season, I sat in a field edge stand that lost the brush from last season. I just sat in it with the suit on and the deer came up to my tree smelling me but couldn't find me. Multiple deer looked at the blob but couldn't figure it out. One night I waited till 8:30 because I had soo many deer around me. Wrong night to forget my flashlight as my buddy drove his 4 wheeler across the farm, flashed his lights at me and I couldn't respond. We had and understanding that if we weren't back at a certain time, it's because we are stuck in that very situation and we are to flush the field out with our buggies so we don't give away our stands.

I like the thought of changing locations once I get to my stand and find the wind wrong or something. I simply stalk to another stand or location where I used to rush around biulding up a lather. I feel very comfortable during the rut on the ground with it on. I can grunt and rattle while scratching the ground and rub trees. Then just sit still with just slight head movements.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Had the saame problem with mine catching on everything. That's why I switched to a leaf suit. Still great concealment but not as much stuff to catch on.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I really want to get one myself, but I'm Just looking for the top. I figure the deer/yotes will think my legs are just tree trunks and it'd be easier to get thru the woods without the bottom. The only thing stopping me from getting one is I can't find just the top, everyone wants you to buy the whole suit.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Was this a complete setup or did you build it? If you build one, you can tailor it in length, color, and makeup to suit your needs. It takes some time but can prove beneficial.


----------

